# Help with schengen visa and waiting on my student visa to clear?



## emate9 (Sep 29, 2015)

Sorry this might get a little long, but i REALLY need some advice on this. 
I am from the USA, and moved here to Germany in July under the Schengen visa. When I was in the USA I had tried for MONTHS to just apply for a student (language course) visa there, but the process was unnecessarily complicated and i had gotten nowhere. So, I moved here under the premise that I had 3 months to have my visa approved. almost 3 months later, my visa is being processed, but i have only one more paper to turn in, the proof of financial stability. When that is in, I should be approved. the problem is that i have a little over 2 weeks to have everything processed and finalized. Is there any way I could get all this done in time? There are hardly ever any appointments at my city hall where i have to turn everything in, and also every time I go there seems to be something else I have to do that I was never informed of.
Thanks for any help!


----------

